# ispconfig postfix mail from external client



## venommedia (25. Jan. 2012)

Hi Guys,

ich habe einen Server aufgesetzt nach der Anleitung.
Jetzt stehe ich vor dem Problem das ich über Outlook oder diverse andere Mail-Clients mich nicht zum SMTP-Server connecten kann und deshalb keine Mails verschicken kann. Empfangen im Webmail undd über Mailclients ist kein Problem.
Versenden über Webmail ist auch möglich.

ISP Config gibt mir folgenden Fehler aus:


> Jan 25 21:21:52 server1 imapd: test@example.com: No such file or directory
> Jan 25 21:21:57 server1 imapd: test@example.com: No such file or directory


----------



## Till (26. Jan. 2012)

Die Fehlermeldungen oben beziehen sich uf das empfangen von emails und nicht das Versednen. Haben also wahrscheinlich nichts mit Deinem problem zu tun, da webmail ja geht.

Welche Fehlermeldung erhältst Du in Outlook?
Hast Du in Outlook smtp authentifizierung beim senden aktiviert?
Hast Du kontrolliert dass keine Firewall Port 25 blockt?


----------



## venommedia (26. Jan. 2012)

Im Client ist Authentification eingestellt und die Ports werden nicht blockiert.
Im "Mail" (OS X) wenn ich die Verbindung herstellen möchte kommt folgende Fehlermeldung



> The server “mail.example.com” refused to allow a connection on the default ports.





> The SMTP-Server mail.example.com is not responding.Try checking the network connection, and that the server name is correct. Otherwise, the server is might be temporarly unavailable.


----------



## Till (26. Jan. 2012)

Das könnte auch ein DNS Problem sein. Ersetz mal den Hostnamen mail.example.com des Mailservers durch die IP-Adresse des Mailservers in den smtp und pop3/imap Einstellungen von outlook.


----------



## venommedia (26. Jan. 2012)

Der DNS EIntrag scheint in Ordnung zu sein, empfangen funktioniert prinzipiell.
Versenden hat auch mit der IP Adresse nicht funktioniert.

Könnte es ein Authentifizierungfehler seitens des Servers sein, wenn ja wie kann ich den Fehler nachvollziehen und korrigieren?


----------



## Till (26. Jan. 2012)

Schau mal ins mail.log bzw maillog in /var/log/. Es muss ein Fehler von postfix bzw. sasl sein, also nicht ein imap oder pop3 fehler.


----------

